# Few simple questions...



## camellover (Nov 11, 2010)

Need a little bit of help please - been here for a few weeks having come over with boyfriend - still job hunting (and what a joy that is!). Doing a visa run next week but just want to know how it works - have picked up info from other threads on the forum but has anyone done one recently and can let me know exactly how it works please? Do they ask you why you are going in and out? It looks like they don't but just need some reassurance on this. And does it really take hours and hours to do? Also am i able to drive even though I don't have a visa? Someone has told me I can't. Thanks a mll and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What's your nationality? Passport?

Visa runs can be done by anyone really but to expect to get a visa at the border you need to be from one of the countries that they give visit visas on arrival.

If you're driving to Oman via Hatta then it's more or less a straight road, you will encounter 2 police checkpoints going and coming back. They either ask for your passport or let you pass without checking. You then reach the UAE passport control area, you get your exit stamp there then drive to a Omani police checkpoint where they give you a piece of paper after they check your car (usually a quick check from the outside and the trunk). You then drive to the Omani passport building where they ask if you're going to Oman or back to the UAE, if you're going to back to the UAE they will give you an Omani entry and exit stamp (you need both to re-enter the UAE) and you might have to pay a visa fee. They must also stamp that piece of paper from the Omani police checkpoint which you will then give on your way back through that checkpoint. You then reach the other side of the UAE passport control place where you get your new visa, they will ask you how many people in the car with you and they give you a piece of paper to give to the guard in the booth beside the road as you drive out of the passport control place. End of story.

As for the time it takes, usually 4 hours total depending on how many people are going to and from Oman. As for driving, you really should use a rental car for this. Whether you can or cannot drive a private car is debatable as the law is pretty vague at best on this. I've asked many times and have been told yes or no by many different people.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

RTA says you can drive a private car, with the owners permission, on a visit visa. That does not mean you are insured to drive. The owner of the car will need to ask his insurance company if you can drive his car.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does RTA say so in an official website? That's the problem, they told me it's ok if it's a family member's car but I asked again weeks later and they said no, asked again and was told yes and then no and you get the point!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Does RTA say so in an official website? That's the problem, they told me it's ok if it's a family member's car but I asked again weeks later and they said no, asked again and was told yes and then no and you get the point!


It doesn't matter, the insurance company are your problem. No insurance - you can't drive.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

you can drive without insurance lol it's risky though


----------



## camellover (Nov 11, 2010)

great help - cheers both - don't think i'll risk the driving until i get the visa in place - off on visa run tomorrow - wish me luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can rent a car if you have an international drivers license. Once you have a visa though, you have to have a uae dl to be able to rent/drive/buy a car, I do believe.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi i did a visa run today traffic was heavy going through Hatta,but really it was hassle free. It cost my hubby and me 250d he has a full visa so not sure why he was charged, when getting my passport stamped at Omani border you tell the officer that you want an entrance and exit visa stamp, it roughly took us about 5 hours so good luck and no we were not asked any questions at all.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The visa stamp 200dirhams is for oman visa, nothing to do with the uae visa (I do believe).


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

my hubby went last month and only had to pay 60d its confusing lol thanks for the info though


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

wonderwoman said:


> my hubby went last month and only had to pay 60d its confusing lol thanks for the info though


I think the date of the change for the increase was Oct 11.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Oman visa charges
GCC residents 50dhs
non-GCC residents 200dhs 
NZ passports: Free- not sure if any other country has this kind of agreement in place


----------

